# Problems with DirectX in Secret Weapons over Normandy



## Dan777 (Nov 4, 2004)

Help!

I have problem running Lucas arts Secret Weapons over Normandy on my Win XP computer. SWoN needs DirectX 9.0b. Ive got 9.0c. 

When trying to start the game I get the message:

This game needs to update your DirectX installation before you can proceed! Do you want to perform the update now?

Then I press YES and get the message:

Congratulations! DirectX is now properly installed on your system.

I press OK. Then nothing happens. When I restart the program I just get the same message again: This game needs to update your DirectX installation

What to do?


----------



## jbevan (Nov 6, 2004)

Dan

I used to play SWON on my windows XP computer with no problems. Since I have installed SP2 I have tried to install SWON 4 times and continue to experience the same problems as you. I know I have DX 9.0 installed and pass the 3D hardware tests in DXdiag, but still analyze your computer tells me I do not have DX9.0 and that I have no 3D hardware installed! I have updated my video card drivers as well. 

Have you had any luck getting this working that you can share with me?

Jeremy


----------



## jbevan (Nov 6, 2004)

I have just found a solution to this pronlem on th eLucas Arts forum. Follow this link: http://forums.lucasarts.com/thread.jspa?threadID=14010&tstart=0.
Basically you have toload the game with a file called tesla located inthe GameData folder. Worked for me!


----------

